# CT is the best state ever



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay so I went and bought my 06 Black / Black GTO on Saturday.

Went in yesterday to pick it up, and oops i need a CT license. I moved here 4 months back and still have my OH license.

Go to the DMV this morning and I need my birth certificate, no other form of ID can be used in place of that, not even my OH license! And my folks lost my certificate when I was 16.

Garg. Had to spend $50 to get a certified copy shipped from Virginia. and then $116 for a new license. :\


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

gage said:


> Okay so I went and bought my 06 Black / Black GTO on Saturday.
> 
> Went in yesterday to pick it up, and oops i need a CT license. I moved here 4 months back and still have my OH license.
> 
> ...


I can not believe the crap you are going through!!!! Hang in there...there is daylight at the end of the tunnel (and it's in the form of your GTO!)


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

yea it is. wow this state rocks :\


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

$116 for a new license?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Used to live next door in Avon. It really isn't a bad place. Was that $116 for your tags -- or driver's license? If it was for the license, was it because you lived there for a while without getting one?


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Since 9-11 everywhere there is a lot of BS getting a new license. Better safe than sorry but it seems the people that are most inconvienced are the good upright citizens.


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

yea i got it taken care of

License $$$ was because i have an out of state license.

$75 for license + $40 vision test.


----------



## 03xtreme (Apr 14, 2006)

wow


i moved here from wny and i can affirm all that you are saying. it sucks and traffic sucks, and just wait till you get stuck on the 3 major roads in the state that is as big as 1/4 of New York or ohio.

it's a joke but it's kinda fun too with ocean vermont, etc.

i paid all that for my license in ct had issues, had to get birth certificate sent from my ma's house (had just moved) wait till they figure out how to fix emissions sigh argghhhhhhhhh


----------



## 03xtreme (Apr 14, 2006)

where did you get the GTO and what did they jack you for it?


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

I got it from Town and Country Auto in Middletown.

Good guys, and I didnt get alot of BS, was able to get 1500 under invoice. Of course 'good guys' in dealership lingo is kinda uhh ehh 

my first oil change is free, which is awesome considering i just spent all this money 'oh wow oil change for free thats a great deal' but i wont complain 

Yea traffic sucks esp when I go to the airport to fly home on the odd occasion  but for work I drive backroads and its not too messy as long as I avoid the major roadways.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Ah, the country roads from Avon/Farmington out to Bradley. 

Speaking of Connecticut, one thing I do not miss is getting blasted with radar so often by the State Police that your hair would fall out and gums would begin to bleed.


----------



## 03xtreme (Apr 14, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Ah, the country roads from Avon/Farmington out to Bradley.
> 
> Speaking of Connecticut, one thing I do not miss is getting blasted with radar so often by the State Police that your hair would fall out and gums would begin to bleed.


there aren't enought cops in this state to nail the people on 91 going 85.... i drive it twice a day and it's a joke..... literally.

I know somebody who lives on the avon farmington line.

Do you know if they do the GMS on those cars?


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

I do notice the fuzz presence much higher than when I lived in PA though.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Used to live next door in Avon. It really isn't a bad place. Was that $116 for your tags -- or driver's license? If it was for the license, was it because you lived there for a while without getting one?


Former Glastonbury resident here. I miss civilization! CT has nothing on PA. Three trips to the DMV just to prove our identity when we moved here (wife is Sicilian, naturalized). Having a valid CT license was no help. And then, you have to get your plates from a 3rd party "Tag Service" because they have privatized vehicle registration.


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

Yea their tags in PA are screwed up. I knew a guy who had temp tags (harrisburg said they were in the mail) and ended up driving with expired tags for 3 months because they were still lagging behind on them.


----------



## 03xtreme (Apr 14, 2006)

wtb

2006 Blue w/blue leather M6 if you see any in dealerships or know how to search let me know.

i'm on the hunt now.


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

awesome, I drive a black on black, nice to have another Goat to hunt with


----------



## 03xtreme (Apr 14, 2006)

bad news....

i owe 11500 on my truck and blue book says it's worth 7,000

that IS AN ISSUE. no goat.


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

gah. D:

sucks to hear that mate


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Compared to what ?? ?? ?? :confused :confused :confused 

(In regard to thread title)


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

hehe.

Im more of a southern person, so i had a chip on my shoulder about CT since I moved up here.


----------

